# Type-Specific Politics - Part I



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

*NF - Very libertarian*

-10.00 economic (communist)
-8.46 social/personal (anarchist)


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

*INTJ

Your political compass

Economic Left/Right: -3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.54








*


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

Your political compass
 Economic Left/Right: -6.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.36 
Duh.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Collie (Apr 15, 2013)

INTJ, and continuing the trend.

_*Economic Left/Right:*_ -4.25
_*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian:*_ -6.26


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ISTP. Looks like we've got another anarcho-capitalist, lol.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I am the best.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I took this test a while ago so I'm not posting my result in graph form (that test is long, yo) but it was something like Left / Right: -8.5, Lib / Auth: -6.9. 

Surprising to see how most people are libertarians - even the NTs and SJs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l am getting the biggest libertarian boner looking over this thread ^_^


----------



## sonnetfirelight (Apr 5, 2013)

Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.74


----------

